# Regular Season Game 57 Thread: Phoenix @ Houston



## Yao Mania

Ahh crap are we playing Phoenix again?? This time at home too! 

I hope Gumby's figured out a way to slow down the Phoenix offense, and to get Yao to play out of the Phoenix double/triple teams. There's gotta be a way for Yao to take advantage of playing against 6'8" Boris Diaw!!

perimeter defense and rebounding are keys as usual. A lot of suggestions I can make, but its up to Gumby to get everyone playing proper effective defense, and getting good scoring opportunities at the other end.


----------



## Demiloy

May I ask what Gumby means? Obviously, it's some derogative of Gundy.


----------



## Dean the Master

I thought this is cornholio's job. LOL.
We should win this one if everybody is taking great attemps. With Thomas is out, there is no big man in the key, so suns would double, triple team Yao, that leaves other people wide open. So, if Bogans, Alston, DW, JH, Head shooting wisely, it shouldnt be as a blow out as last game. This game is on NBA TV also? nice. 
T-Mac should be the key factor, if he cant hit the basket, kick the ball out to someone else like the game with orlando. he needs to have a good game. This game should be a test for us in the playoff, considering STAT is out. they team is not 100%, yet, and so are we. Anyway, win this one, and carry the momentum to philly. peace.


----------



## Cornholio

deanchueng said:


> I thought this is cornholio's job. LOL.
> We should win this one if everybody is taking great attemps. With Thomas is out, there is no big man in the key, so suns would double, triple team Yao, that leaves other people wide open. So, if Bogans, Alston, DW, JH, Head shooting wisely, it shouldnt be as a blow out as last game. This game is on NBA TV also? nice.
> T-Mac should be the key factor, if he cant hit the basket, kick the ball out to someone else like the game with orlando. he needs to have a good game. This game should be a test for us in the playoff, considering STAT is out. they team is not 100%, yet, and so are we. Anyway, win this one, and carry the momentum to philly. peace.


I was waiting to see if Demiloy would do it :shy: ........anyway, last game I made the thread and it was a blowout, so lets hope YM gives us luck :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

this might well be the biggest game of the season. If we win here, we can continue our roll to playoffs. If we lose, it'll kill our momentum.

it sucks that we have to come off a back to back to face phoenix. at home too.


----------



## Stat O

why didn't u let cornholio do it? you jinxed us :curse: 
lol..anyways...if T-Mac can score 25 pts + and yao can keep up awesome performance...they'll lead the role players into doing a good job...this is very winable :banana:


----------



## Cornholio

*Houston Rockets (25-31) vs. Phoenix Suns (37-17)*​*Monday, February 27, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs. ​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*SUNS*




































Nash / Barbosa / Bell / Marion / Diaw​
NBA.com Preview 


> A pair of surging teams collide Monday as the Phoenix Suns visit the Houston Rockets.
> 
> The Suns have won their last six games, due in large part to All-Star Shawn Marion, who is coming off of a pair of stellar performances.
> 
> After recording a career-high 41 points in a home victory over Boston on Wednesday, Marion had 31 points and a career-high 24 rebounds in Saturday's 136-121 home triumph over Charlotte.
> 
> All-Star Steve Nash collected 29 points and eight assists for Phoenix, which has won nine of its last 10 games.
> 
> The Rockets have won three straight games and 10 of their last 12. A win over the Suns would match Houston's longest winning streak of the campaign.
> 
> Yao Ming posted his second consecutive double-double with 29 points and 11 rebounds in the Rockets' 89-84 win at Orlando on Sunday. Tracy McGrady, who missed the win against Golden State two days earlier because of a death in the family, returned and had 19 points, nine rebounds and five assists.


----------



## hitokiri315

GOt faith in YM his game thread will get us in the W side tonight. T Mac keep your head band on dogg.


----------



## kisstherim

Stat O said:


> why didn't u let cornholio do it? you jinxed us :curse:


Cornholio lost the last Suns game so I'm ok with this. :biggrin:


----------



## bronx43

Both did a fine job. I like Corn's images. :clap:


----------



## JuX

Crap, I got the Spurs game instead.

:curse:


----------



## OneBadLT123

we have GOT to hit the open shots. They are going to swam Yao. 

Also, we have got to figure out how to slow this team down. Without killing ourselves from exhaustion before halftime


----------



## hitokiri315

also it might help if the rockets could keep the suns under 80% from the field. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

Suns will most likely front Yao and have Marion behind him 80% of the time.

Nash plays very well on the road. I think hes gonna have a nice double-double tonight.

If the Suns take Yao out of the game early, I say Phoenix wins by 10.


----------



## rocketeer

i don't really expect this game to be close.

i just don't know which way it will go. if our role players can step up and hit their open shots, we'll win these game easily. yao is going to get doubled(probably some even without the ball) and sometimes even tripled when he gets the ball, so their will be open shots. if the rockets can hit those shots, this game will be an easy win because they will have to loosen up on yao and he will dominate on the inside(or if they keep swarming him, we'll just keep getting the open shots). if we hit our shots, the only thing i'm worried about is getting a big lead and then going away from yao in the 4th and having the suns make a huge run back.


----------



## Pimped Out

Demiloy said:


> May I ask what Gumby means? Obviously, it's some derogative of Gundy.


gumby is a cartoon character. http://www.gumbyworld.com/


and im with ya juxtaposed, ****in spurs game.



anyways, my keys to the game will be offensive boards or transition defense. last time, we seemed confused between the 2 and did neither. Yao set a career high against the suns last year for offensive boards. play him and chuck to go after the offensive boards and make sure everyone else actually gets back. Other than, the guards need to step up because the suns will be focused on taking out yao.


and with yao mania making the game threads, im gonna go retro and GUARANTEE a win


----------



## jdiggidy

1. Yao needs to be aggressive against the double/triple teams.
2. Yao needs to pass out of the double/triple teams.
3. Receivers of those passes need to make shots or drive to the basket and draw some fouls.
4. Rafer needs to pick a part of Steve Nash's game and try to shut it down as best he can or take it right back at him and make him play some "D".

If we can do any of this at about a 65 - 70 percent clip we have a chance to win this game. Oh yeah, don't collapse in the 4th quarter if we have a lead like we have been doing.


----------



## Hakeem

Yao said in his autobiography that whenever he has a humiliatingly bad game against a team, he cares about getting back at them individually more than anything else. Though with the Phoenix defense, I don't know if he can do it.

T-Mac needs to step up. Remember how he killed the Suns last season? It didn't look that difficult.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> 1. Yao needs to be aggressive against the double/triple teams.
> 2. Yao needs to pass out of the double/triple teams.
> 3. Receivers of those passes need to make shots or drive to the basket and draw some fouls.
> 4. Rafer needs to pick a part of Steve Nash's game and try to shut it down as best he can or take it right back at him and make him play some "D".
> 
> If we can do any of this at about a 65 - 70 percent clip we have a chance to win this game. Oh yeah, don't collapse in the 4th quarter if we have a lead like we have been doing.


I definately think your points number 3 & 4 are the keys... Defensively shutting down Nash should be more than his shot... in the blow out he had 21 points but he also had 8 assists.

After the last two games I think Yao will try to take it strong to the hoop even with the double teams, but the if the shooters don't make the jump shots when he passes out, it is going to be a long night for the big man in the middle.

Pimped out said play Chuck and Yao together to get those offensive boards... doesn't sound like a bad strategy to me. If you shut Marion down inside with foul trouble that would help too.

Does anyone know if Swift is coming back or not?


----------



## sherwin

phoenix doesnt have defense. it's all about how the guys show up. do they have energy, and will they hit their shots? if tmac and yao feel it, they can win cause nobody on suns can stop them.


----------



## JuX

I'd be optimistic and say a win for the Rockets tonight.

Tire Nash out, then get Yao out of double or even triple teamed. T-Mac needs to shrug off his problems off the court and focus on his team and his game.


----------



## debarge

The Rockets have to start fast and furious, otherwise they will get buried by the 2nd qtr. I don't know if you guys noticed but Nash is the MVP, we have to guard the 3pt line most of all. But Gumby doesn't like to guard the perimeter, he only cares about keeping guys outta the paint. That doesn't work on teams who basically only shoot from outside?

Get the ball into Yao, if not just to start the offense, make good cuts, and MAKE SOME SHOTS WES HEAD ECT. This is a big test, if we keep it close and compete I'll be happy? PHO is a much better team than us, so this is an uphill battle tonight, plus we did play yesterday, and we all know about home games?
STOP IGNORING YAO IN THE POST :curse:


----------



## banjoken

wow why is ppstream lagging so bad.!! :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy

well, yao on fire, 8 pts 5 rebs not even half way into the 1st quarter... project those numbers and yao will have 64 pts and 40 rebs for the game


----------



## Hakeem

They've got a guy in front of Yao and a guy behind him, but he's dominating. But I don't think we'll win unless T-Mac takes over. Hurt or not, he is very capable of it against a defense such as this, but he looks a little passive so far.


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow 8-0 run tmac dunk and 3, head 3, rox up 23-13 where did that come from!

good move by coach to check luther in for wesley early... or was he injured


----------



## DuMa

yao with 11 pts already whoa.


----------



## TracywtFacy

well Rox up 25-19 after 1, Yao had a nice run but as soon as he left for a rest our offense collapsed, we're lucky not to be down by more. Yao has to suck it up and play 40+ mins tonite...


----------



## ChicagoIllini

What ppstream channel?

edit: preferably the name in chinese too.


----------



## kisstherim

DuMa said:


> yao with 11 pts already whoa.


wow, ur first post on Rockets board? 


TMAC needs to drive or at least go to the post.


----------



## kisstherim

TracywtFacy said:


> good move by coach to check luther in for wesley early... or was he injured


he's back now, looks fine


----------



## kisstherim

ChicagoIllini said:


> What ppstream channel?
> 
> edit: preferably the name in chinese too.


CCTV-5

Why the hell is bowen in the game? 

I really don't want to see him


----------



## ChicagoIllini

kisstherim said:


> CCTV-5
> 
> Why the hell is bowen in the game?
> 
> I really don't want to see him


 thanks


----------



## TracywtFacy

i'm really liking bogans... he's got game... i'd love to see how well he plays when his knees are fully healed


----------



## sherwin

Looks like Wesley is coming off his hot streak just as I expected. He had the same hot streak last year and crashed off of it.


WHY IS RYAN BOWEN IN, AND SHOOTING?


----------



## ryan123

im watching on cctv 5, the commentators really suck...


----------



## Hakeem

Bowen misses and they show it from the perfect angle. Shaq would have got closer than that.


----------



## TracywtFacy

sherwin said:


> Looks like Wesley is coming off his hot streak just as I expected. He had the same hot streak last year and crashed off of it.
> 
> 
> WHY IS RYAN BOWEN IN, AND SHOOTING?



phoenix have all their scrubs on the floor now anyway, we mite as well put in ours... too bad the phoenix scrubs can still shoot


----------



## sherwin

does tmac have a new tattoo on his left forearm? i never noticed anything there before


----------



## kisstherim

ryan123 said:


> im watching on cctv 5, the commentators really suck...


The one with glasses is *******, hes a super Kobe fan and became a TMAC/JVG hater since Yao didn't sign with his fav team-the Lakers last year, this crap never spared any efforts to bash JVG/TMAC on newspaper or TV


----------



## Hakeem

Howard with the rebound... Howard with the jumper... Howard with the block (!)... Howard with the dunk... Howard with the free throw. The most dominating stretch of 45 seconds I have ever seen from him.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Howard with the rebound... Howard with the jumper... Howard with the block (!)... Howard with the dunk... Howard with the free throw. The most dominating stretch of 45 seconds I have ever seen from him.


Did Juwan just block a layup?!?!?!?! For real????? :angel:


----------



## sherwin

man Luther Head is pretty crappy. he doesnt do anything for us anymore. its amazing he gets minutes.


----------



## sherwin

rockets have completely died. they just stand around looking on D instead of hustling.


----------



## sherwin

tmac just isnt the same player these days. hes not as aggressive or confident, he doesnt elevate and shoot in opponents faces.


late whistle... extremely late. wtf is JVG arguing about?


----------



## Hakeem

Yeah, Head is pretty bad. Don't like his game at all... though that layup was real nice.


----------



## HayesFan

ryan123 said:


> im watching on cctv 5, the commentators really suck...


I need to learn chinese.. I can only get ppstream to work about half the time :-D Cheer for me... watching the "gamechannel" just isn't the same!!


----------



## Ballscientist

Rockets allowed to many free throw attempts.

Why?


----------



## ryan123

it's pretty bad that i understand what they are saying lol.
One point they were talking about Kungfu in the game lol


----------



## Seuss

That 1st half was one of the worst I've seen from Phoenix.


But now that they are trying a harder, I think we'll see another run.

It seemed the Suns weren't putting forth the effort.


----------



## zhaizor

SunsFan57 said:


> That 1st half was one of the worst I've seen from Phoenix.
> 
> 
> But now that they are trying a harder, I think we'll see another run.
> 
> It seemed the Suns weren't putting forth the effort.


This will be a good game, looking for Tmac to strike


----------



## Seuss

I expect it to be a good game.

T-mac seemed really out of it. I hope he stays that way. =)


----------



## kisstherim

ryan123 said:


> One point they were talking about Kungfu in the game lol


Seems we were not watching the same channel?


----------



## kisstherim

Why the hell did a bunch of Suns fans always come to our game thread to troll? I don't think any Rockets fan has done the same to them. Geez


----------



## tone wone

This has to be the worst month of McGrady's career ....and his worst season since becoming a star. His jumper is so not there


----------



## sherwin

tmac doesnt seem to do anything anymore. i guess he doesnt play hard unless we really need him so he can come up i the 4th


----------



## sherwin

look at yao out there


----------



## kisstherim

TMac and Alston have been really bad today


----------



## Dean the Master

It is getting intrested, the first quater was great for the rockets, the 2nd quater was shaky, by 6:43 in the 3rd quater, the rockets are back on top, hope we can hold on to the lead. No foul trouble very good, yao double double already, keep it up. If T-Mac can kick in soon, the rockets would be alright 3/11, really not good. come on.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao looks exhausted and turned cold.


----------



## Hakeem

We look dead tired. T-Mac is playing like absolute crap. He's doing nothing at all.


----------



## banjoken

man u guys actually got ppstream to work? it worked all the other times for me except this time.


----------



## TracywtFacy

tmac yet to take a free throw? cmon, take it to the rack


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac is really going to need to step up if we are gonna pull this one out.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> We look dead tired. T-Mac is playing like absolute crap. He's doing nothing at all.


at least he made A FOUL


----------



## HayesFan

banjoken said:


> man u guys actually got ppstream to work? it worked all the other times for me except this time.


I couldn't get it to work until halftime


----------



## TracywtFacy

damn marion and nash... god down by 10, this is screwed up, no way we're gonna catch it


----------



## sherwin

horrible way to end the 3rd.

if tmac is so frustrated, why doesnt he do something?


----------



## kisstherim

banjoken said:


> man u guys actually got ppstream to work? it worked all the other times for me except this time.


maybe that's because there are too many ppl watching this game by it? Usually the more ppl watch a channel, the better quality u will get. however when there r too many ppl it might freak out


----------



## Cornholio

5-14 uke:


----------



## Hakeem

Marion is jumping all over us. He has limitless energy.


----------



## OneBadLT123

2 things I have noticed

1. T Mac is playing like crap. And over the last few games has been disappointing. I understand your situation, but geez...

2. This is the suns offense: Nash brings it up, Nash passes, few passes in between. Nash drives, and passes out to the perimeter. 3pter


----------



## sherwin

freakin marion


----------



## sherwin

tmac misses a layup and yao misses a dunk... this is a joke


----------



## TracywtFacy

can someone please stop matrix


----------



## Jamez52637

how did yao just miss dunk....


----------



## Hakeem

Yao's missed something like his last five shots from within three feet.


----------



## kisstherim

Marion is a beast


----------



## OneBadLT123

boy is this game headed down the toilet


----------



## Hakeem

The funny thing is that although the Suns aren't doubling Yao as aggressively, Yao is not fighting for position as much and we're passing to him less and less.


----------



## kisstherim

It's safe to say this game is over?


----------



## Rickbarry

Well this game is over.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

Haha...poor Rockets. You guys just can't beat Phoenix.


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> It's safe to say this game is over?


we just need to stop the bleeding. Because the suns are starting to pull us appart


----------



## kisstherim

Is Yao injuried?


----------



## bronx43

Chasemeifucan said:


> Haha...poor Rockets. You guys just can't beat Phoenix.


Usually I would come back with a response that would completely pwn you... but, sadly, it's true.


----------



## kisstherim

Chasemeifucan said:


> Haha...poor Rockets. You guys just can't beat Phoenix.


c'mon now, no personal insults - YM


----------



## Cornholio

Atleast this is the last game against the Suns


----------



## Chasemeifucan

bronx43 said:


> Usually I would come back with a response that would completely pwn you... but, sadly, it's true.



That would pwn me? How about the argument that the only reason you ever won anything in basketball is because MJ retired? Or how about the fact that the Rockets got *****ed by an Amare-less Suns team---TWICE.


----------



## sherwin

we'd beat them if they had Amare. cause they wouldnt ever realize theyre better vs Yao without Amare.


----------



## bronx43

Chasemeifucan said:


> That would pwn me? How about the argument that the only reason you ever won anything in basketball is because MJ retired? Or how about the fact that the Rockets got *****ed by an Amare-less Suns team---TWICE.


Your point being...did I not say I agreed with you about the fact that we cannot be the Phoenix Suns? Please read the entire post next time.


----------



## rocketeer

Chasemeifucan said:


> That would pwn me? How about the argument that the only reason you ever won anything in basketball is because MJ retired? Or how about the fact that the Rockets got *****ed by an Amare-less Suns team---TWICE.


that statement itself shows just how little you know about basketball.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

sherwin said:


> we'd beat them if they had Amare. cause they wouldnt ever realize theyre better vs Yao without Amare.



That is a joke. One of the most dominant forces in the NBA, the guy that Shaq calls the "future of the NBA", is not playing and you're going to beat the Suns when he does play? Give me a break. I seem to remember Amare doing a nice behind the head dunk on Yao last year in Houston. When it is all said and done, Houston will always wish they had drafted Amare Stoudemire. Yao will never be half the player Amare is. Period.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Chasemeifucan said:


> That would pwn me? *How about the argument that the only reason you ever won anything in basketball is because MJ retired?* Or how about the fact that the Rockets got *****ed by an Amare-less Suns team---TWICE.


dont you even ****ing get me started on tha. I will burry you to the ground. I swear you that

DONT EVEN GO THERE... Because i can bring up..

How the rockets whooped you in 94 and 95 after being down 3-1
How you guys got killed in the 93 NBA finals
How you guys havent gotten anything done since then


ANd how you guys have no championships after many failed attempts being the favorite to make it there

Pwn me... IM waiting


----------



## Rickbarry

Chasemeifucan said:


> That would pwn me? How about the argument that the only reason you ever won anything in basketball is because MJ retired? Or how about the fact that the Rockets got *****ed by an Amare-less Suns team---TWICE.


Let's not start anything here. Just go away and stop flaming the board.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

bronx43 said:


> Your point being...did I not say I agreed with you about the fact that we cannot be the Phoenix Suns? Please read the entire post next time.



No, tell me. I want you to try and own me.


----------



## kisstherim

JVG leaving Yao in there to stat pad on a bad ankle?


----------



## DuMa

yeah something definitely up with TMac 

Yao was the only bright spot other than Howard. its good to see that Yao can play in this sort of high paced environment


----------



## Chasemeifucan

OneBadLT123 said:


> dont you even ****ing get me started on tha. I will burry you to the ground. I swear you that
> 
> DONT EVEN GO THERE... Because i can bring up..
> 
> How the rockets whooped you in 94 and 95 after being down 3-1
> How you guys got killed in the 93 NBA finals
> How you guys havent gotten anything done since then
> 
> 
> ANd how you guys have no championships after many failed attempts being the favorite to make it there
> 
> Pwn me... IM waiting



I agree. Suns lost to Houston fair and square. But, with a BIG but, take a look at your avatar. There is no way Houston would have won anything if Jordan was playing. Period. Deep down, you know it. And so does everyone else around the country.


----------



## kisstherim

Chasemeifucan said:


> I agree. Suns lost to Houston fair and square. But, with a BIG but, take a look at your avatar. There is no way Houston would have won anything if Jordan was playing. Period. Deep down, you know it. And so does everyone else around the country.


how do u know that? Can u prove that?

And even if that was true, Houston still owned u guys. Whether Houston could beat the Bulls or not has nothing to do with this fact


----------



## ChiBron

I'm officially NOT a T-mac fan anymore. His play over the last month or so has been downright embarassing. He's reminding me of VC in his final couple of years as a Raptor. Heck, at least VC was coming off significant injuries. T-mac's back doesn't look like a big issue right now. His movement looks fine but it seems like he's forgotten how to play basketball. He knows the pick n' roll and if you take that away from him, he's CLUELESS.


----------



## Hakeem

Chasemeifucan said:


> I agree. Suns lost to Houston fair and square. But, with a BIG but, take a look at your avatar. There is no way Houston would have won anything if Jordan was playing. Period. Deep down, you know it. And so does everyone else around the country.


Jordan was playing in '95, Chase. And the Rockets always beat the Bulls of the first threepeat. They were something like 8-1 against them.


----------



## jiangsheng

JVG sat down


----------



## rocketeer

Chasemeifucan said:


> I agree. Suns lost to Houston fair and square. But, with a BIG but, take a look at your avatar. There is no way Houston would have won anything if Jordan was playing. Period. Deep down, you know it. And so does everyone else around the country.


jordan played and lost to the magic team that the rockets swept.

so jordan played(and at a level equal or greater than the level he played at in the bulls second 3peat), and the rockets still won.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Phoenix fans are just like Charles Barkley: All talk and no walk.

Marion is too athletic for us, we need someone like Swift to run the floor with him. I dont even know if Swift runs the floor.

And Amare is a bit of a blackhole. He can't score against Yao, gets frustrated, and starts forcing everything. I think he really does help us against Phoenix, definitely slows down the ball movement.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

Hakeem said:


> Jordan was playing in '95, Chase. And the Rockets always beat the Bulls of the first threepeat. They were something like 8-1 against them.



No name calling - YM  You forget that during the 94-95 season, the season in which the Rockets won the NBA Championship, MJ played 17 games. That's it. The year before when you won it, he didn't play a single game. Keep trying.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

rocketeer said:


> jordan played and lost to the magic team that the rockets swept.
> 
> so jordan played(and at a level equal or greater than the level he played at in the bulls second 3peat), and the rockets still won.



ARE YOU KIDDING ME? HE PLAYED 17 GAMES. TAKE A LOOK AT THE LINK!!!!!!


http://www.nba.com/history/players/jordan_stats.html


----------



## bronx43

Chasemeifucan said:


> That is a joke. One of the most dominant forces in the NBA, the guy that Shaq calls the "future of the NBA", is not playing and you're going to beat the Suns when he does play? Give me a break. I seem to remember Amare doing a nice behind the head dunk on Yao last year in Houston. When it is all said and done, Houston will always wish they had drafted Amare Stoudemire. Yao will never be half the player Amare is. Period.


*sigh, another one of THESE...
Here's another point by point breakdown.
1. To claim that Houston would rather have Amare is an utterly unsubstantiated claim that is trashier than the back-alley in which you congealed. Yao is an international icon. He represents a time of the globalization of both the NBA and the rest of the world. He will doubtlessly go down in NBA history as a milestone in the progress of world sports. He is also playing beyond his expectations these past several games. (averaging 26/17) Amare is a great athlete. I will not contend that. However, to state that the Houston Rockets RATHER have Amare is senseless. Amare, without the penetration and ball distribution of Nash, is not the dominant player that he seems to be now. How many easy dunks does he get from Nash each game? Quite a few, but who's keeping count? Yao is a classic center who dominates the paint defensively as well as offensively. I would agree that PHOENIX would rather have Amare than Yao, but Houston, I think, would rather have Yao. 

2. Shaq's quote about Amare does not prove anything. Just a few days ago, the Florida Times published a quote from Nash that says he would rather start a franchise with Dwight Howard than anyone else in the league. Does that mean, inexplicably, that Dwight is a better player than Tim Duncan, Amare, or Lebron James? No. This logic carries over. 

3. "Yao will never be half the player Amare is." I will not grace this savagely intelligent statement with a response. I hope your erectile dysfunction will someday be cured.

4. A singular spectacular play means nothing. Period. I remember Baron David throwing a tomahawk on Ben Wallace to win a game in OT. Does this mean that Baron Davis is a much better player than Big Ben? Does this mean anything beyond the fact that one out of ten times, Baron is able to find Ben in a vulnerable moment and takeadvantage of it? No. 

Don't post this retarded drivel ever again.


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright, mods in, everyone behave now! Just put idiots you don't want to hear from on your ignore list and lets not let unwanted guests spoil our fun.

Big improvement from last game, but still another lost... quite simply, we don't match up well with these guys.

Another huge game by Yao though, he's making haters eat their words.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Chasemeifucan said:


> I agree. Suns lost to Houston fair and square. But, with a BIG but, take a look at your avatar. There is no way Houston would have won anything if Jordan was playing. Period. Deep down, you know it. And so does everyone else around the country.


No deep down i may be the one of few who actually believe Houston would have beaten the first Jordan team

What you fail to understand is that in 93
Houston was a 56 game win team
Houston had the number 1 defense in the west, possibly league
The bulls barley beat the knicks in 7 games to face Phoenix in the 93 finals

in 93-94
The rockets started 15-0, the best start in NBA history
59 win team
we swept the season series with the bulls 2 years in a row
The bulls barley beat the knicks in 7 games to face Phoenix in the 92-93 finals
MVP olajuwon
and beat the knicks in the 93-94 finals

Those championship teams NOBODY would have beaten. 
We beat:
Portland- blah team 
Phoenix down 3-1, and you guys blew it
Utah-61 win team
Knicks-62 win team

In 94 we
Beat Utah, again a 60+ win team
Beat phoenix AGAIN after being down 3-1...AGAIN
Killed San Antonio-another 60 win team
Swept Shaq, and pennys magic, them being a 55+ win team


----------



## rocketeer

Chasemeifucan said:


> I'd expect no less from a Houston Cougar. You forget that during the 94-95 season, the season in which the Rockets won the NBA Championship, MJ played 17 games. That's it. The year before when you won it, he didn't play a single game. Keep trying.


jordan's playoff numbers 94-95 through 97-98:

94-95 - 31.5 points, 48.4% shooting, 4.5 assists, 6.5 rebounds, over 2 steals, about 1.5 blocks
95-96 - 30.7 points, 45.9% shooting, 4.1 assists, 4.9 rebounds, less than 2 steals, .3 blocks
96-97 - 31.1 points, 45.6% shooting, 4.8 assists, 7.9 rebounds, about 1.5 steals, 1 block
97-97 - 32.4 points, 46.2% shooting, 3.5 assists, 5.1 rebouds, about 1.5 steals, about .5 blocks

so yeah, big deal that he only played 17 games in the regular season. he was there and playing in the playoffs and the bulls lost.


----------



## kisstherim

Chasemeifucan said:


> I'd expect no less from a Houston Cougar. You forget that during the 94-95 season, the season in which the Rockets won the NBA Championship, MJ played 17 games. That's it. The year before when you won it, he didn't play a single game. Keep trying.


U still haven't convinced me how the Bulls could have definitely beat the Rockets if they had met in the finals. most of ur arguments are just illogical.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Yao Mania you should just lock this thread. It's a shame Phoenix fans try to do this every time.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Chasemeifucan said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME? HE PLAYED 17 GAMES. TAKE A LOOK AT THE LINK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/history/players/jordan_stats.html


add about 12 playoff games to that... roughly around 30...whats your point?


----------



## Yao Mania

Smooth Lotion said:


> Yao Mania you should just lock this thread. It's a shame Phoenix fans try to do this every time.


I'm keeping an eye on this... 

There are some good phoenix fans on this site, but also some of the worse unfortunately, who for some reason has a problem with our team. Let's just try to keep calm everyone, I've definitely let the admin know about this "disturbance".


----------



## rocketeer

Yao Mania said:


> Alright, mods in, everyone behave now! Just put idiots you don't want to hear from on your ignore list and lets not let unwanted guests spoil our fun.
> 
> Big improvement from last game, but still another lost... quite simply, we don't match up well with these guys.
> 
> Another huge game by Yao though, he's making haters eat their words.


like i said before the game, if our role players hit shots, we win easy. if not, we lose big. yao had a good game, but 5-22 from three isn't going to get us wins against good teams.

tmac was a pathetic 6-18 from the field and 1-4 from three.
wesley and rafer were both terrible from the field and from three point range.

27, 18, and 5 were nice from yao with 10-19 from the field with 7-7 from the line.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

It's a shame Houstonians can't come to terms with the fact that had Jordan played the entire year, they would have had the home-court in the east, which would have been enough to beat a young Orlando team.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Big improvement from last game, but still another lost... quite simply, we don't match up well with these guys.


I agree, we just don't matchup with them. We are just like the HEAT. does the Heat suck? But the SUNS is just a terrible matchup for them. The reason when Amare was there we had better chance to win is because they play a little bit more traditional with Amare, IMO. 

And no way can I expect a win over the Suns when TMAC plays like this


----------



## OneBadLT123

I undersstand Tmac might have had some problems...

But hes really starting to piss me off. 

Jordan dropped 50 once with the flu
Bretfarve won a superbowl with a pulled muscle
Olajuwon played through ramadan and dropped 30+ a night

Champions play like champions regarless of the situation

Stepp your game up Tmac, you are getting really dissapointing.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

Look, it's nothing personal. Having lived in Dallas for four years during college, I had the distinct opportunity to listen to every Houstonian brag about how Houston is not only the best city in Texas, but it is quite possibly the best city in the country. I like Hakeem. He was a badass. I like Clyde Drexler. He was a badass. All I am saying is that Houston had good timing and Phoenix caught a lot of **** when they blew it in the playoffs. This is theraputic, trust me.


----------



## rocketeer

Chasemeifucan said:


> It's a shame Houstonians can't come to terms with the fact that had Jordan played the entire year, they would have had the home-court in the east, which would have been enough to beat a young Orlando team.


orlando won in 6 games. 3 in chicago, 3 in orlando. the magic beat the bulls twice at home and twice on the road.


----------



## Hakeem

Even if the Bulls had somehow managed to win against Orlando with home court advantage (never mind the fact that the Magic won two out of three times in Chicago, and that the series only lasted six games), what's to say they would have beaten the Rockets? The Rockets swept the Magic. The reason the Bulls weren't as good that season was that they no longer had a good power forward. It was the year after Horace Grant left and the year before Dennis Rodman arrived. No inside presence = struggles against teams with dominant big men.


----------



## bronx43

Chasemeifucan said:


> Look, it's nothing personal. Having lived in Dallas for four years during college, I had the distinct opportunity to listen to every Houstonian brag about how Houston is not only the best city in Texas, but it is quite possibly the best city in the country. I like Hakeem. He was a badass. I like Clyde Drexler. He was a badass. All I am saying is that Houston had good timing and Phoenix caught a lot of **** when they blew it in the playoffs. This is theraputic, trust me.


I take it that you're not going to respond to my earlier post.


----------



## Hakeem

Yao looked exhausted. He only played 36 mins, but the running obviously killed him. He was grimacing every time he made his way down the court. Missed a bunch of easy chances at the end. I hope this doesn't take too much out of him.

Howard played fairly well, though he clearly couldn't keep up with Marion when he was on him. I thought Keith Bogans played well, too. He's appears pretty solid. And Lampe looked aggressive there at the end, for what it was worth.

The rest of the guys were terrible, though. Alston again showed his reluctance to pass into the post. Wesley has become Bob Sura in that he needs five seconds to release his shot from beyond the arc.


----------



## HayesFan

rocketeer said:


> like i said before the game, if our role players hit shots, we win easy. if not, we lose big. yao had a good game, but 5-22 from three isn't going to get us wins against good teams.
> 
> tmac was a pathetic 6-18 from the field and 1-4 from three.
> wesley and rafer were both terrible from the field and from three point range.
> 
> 27, 18, and 5 were nice from yao with 10-19 from the field with 7-7 from the line.


Why is it when the starters don't get the job done Gundy is afraid to use his bench??? Keith Bogans played 23 minutes and had only three points less than MacGrady did in 36 minutes... Hell... Chuck only played 2 minutes and almost had as many points (3) and both Wesley (4) and Skip (5)

I know that the bench is young... but shouldn't you utilize them to get your starters some rest?? 

I honestly don't understand how JVG substitutes... Howard and Ming played well but they got tired, when players don't get subbed in and out so that they get short breaks... they are going to get beat on defense by a team that runs the floor. That's just understood.

Maybe it just bothers me when a point guard has more turnovers than assists.. and a small forward only has 4 points for the whole game.

Also... did anyone other than me notice that when Bowen came into the game... the downward slide began??

Okay.. no more games against the Suns right?? This losing thing is the pits!!


----------



## Rickbarry

Well, I'm glad Yao had another really good game. However, this game was a back to back flying cross country. Yao and Howard came to play but not anyone else.

There's good and bad things to take from this game. Yao has been playing like crazy lately and there's really no reason to think he won't finish strong. On the other hand Mcgrady has been out of it lately and I have no idea if he's gonna get any better. It's nice to think about Yao playing like this and Mcgrady pre-allstar break/last year. I just don't know if it's going to happen or not. 

We'll see maybe it's just Phoenix that can do us like this. Denver, Dallas twice, and San Antonio twice coming up in march. After a couple of those game we'll be able to see what this team can actually do. Also, I don't think it's fair to rip T-mac for not playing like others in the past when they've gone through family troubles. Everyone is different.


----------



## sherwin

Chasemeifucan said:


> It's a shame Houstonians can't come to terms with the fact that had Jordan played the entire year, they would have had the home-court in the east, which would have been enough to beat a young Orlando team.


uh, rockets didnt have homecourt in 95 and won it all. sorry excuse. jordan just couldnt beat shaq & the magic. the fact that he only played 17 games is a huge PLUS for them cause he was rested and ready while the rest of the league is exhausted after 82 games.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Smooth Lotion said:


> Phoenix fans are just like Charles Barkley: All talk and no walk.
> 
> Marion is too athletic for us, we need someone like Swift to run the floor with him. I dont even know if Swift runs the floor.


Huh? Looks like I'm being talked about in this thread.  You might want to refrain from making blanket statements about a large group of fans. It's a shame to judge the actions of the few and attribute it to the many, agreed?

I didn't see this game live (watched it on tape after school), but I was a bit scared going into it. I was glad that Colangelo leaving the organization does not seem to be turning into a distraction on the court. I was also worried that Diaw would get into foul trouble and we would have to give Burke too many minutes, but he was able to stay in the game for the most part. Good game by Yao, a shame his team was 5-22 from three. 36 minutes is actually very good for him, especially in a game like this. Marion continues his tear after setting two career highs in the last two games.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Yao looked exhausted. He only played 36 mins, but the running obviously killed him. He was grimacing every time he made his way down the court. Missed a bunch of easy chances at the end. I hope this doesn't take too much out of him.


yeah, he could barely stand in the 4th Quarter but was still trying his best to set screen,fight for position and look for his open teammates……










poor Yao


----------



## Demiloy

Right now, it would be in the Rockets' and Yao's best interests not to get to the 7th seed, because we would most probably face the Suns. I would rather take on the Mavs.


----------



## kisstherim

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Huh? Looks like I'm being talked about in this thread.  You might want to refrain from making blanket statements about a large group of fans. It's a shame to judge the actions of the few and attribute it to the many, agreed?
> 
> I didn't see this game live (watched it on tape after school), but I was a bit scared going into it. I was glad that Colangelo leaving the organization does not seem to be turning into a distraction on the court. I was also worried that Diaw would get into foul trouble and we would have to give Burke too many minutes, but he was able to stay in the game for the most part. Good game by Yao, a shame his team was 5-22 from three. 36 minutes is actually very good for him, especially in a game like this. Marion continues his tear after setting two career highs in the last two games.


Instead of asking us to refrain from responsing to some Suns fans' baiting, I think u, as the mod, is supposed to at least advise your fellow posters to refrain from trolling and baiting on other team's boards. (Don't u guy have ur own game threads? u can just bash and mock us and other teams as hard as u want there) 

I don't think it's wise to act like some former Lakers fans even if your team is playing pretty well.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

kisstherim said:


> Instead of asking us to refrain from responsing to some Suns fans' baiting, I think u, as the mod, is supposed to at least advise your fellow posters to refrain from trolling and baiting on other team's boards. (Don't u guy have ur own game threads? u can just bash and mock us and other teams as hard as u want there)
> 
> I don't think it's wise to act like some former Lakers fans even if your team is playing pretty well.


First, you are assuming that I don't advise this, which is incorrect. Second, that problem, as stated by Yao Mania, is already being handled. This problem is being discussed in the proper places it should be discussed (not here). In fact, because I am a mod, I had to fight the urge to start an argument with that poster in this thread. It is not wise to continue the argument when it has already been ended my another mod.

Also, I was not asking you to not respond to the baiting. I was asking not to be insulted when this person doesn't know me or many other Phoenix fans who don't participate in this kind of thing.


----------



## kisstherim

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> First, you are assuming that I don't advise this, which is incorrect. Second, that problem, as stated by Yao Mania, is already being handled. This problem is being discussed in the proper places it should be discussed (not here). In fact, because I am a mod, I had to fight the urge to start an argument with that poster in this thread. It is not wise to continue the argument when it has already been ended my another mod.
> 
> Also, I was not asking you to not respond to the baiting. I was asking not to be insulted when this person doesn't know me or many other Phoenix fans who don't participate in this kind of thing.



Oh, I knew why u felt offended, that's also why I always say "*some* Suns fans" instead of "*all* Suns fans" or "Suns fans" :wink:

Actually I always respect u as a poster, I was just pissed by a couple of Suns fans who like to come here to troll.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

kisstherim said:


> Oh, I knew why u felt offended, that's also why I always say "*some* Suns fans" instead of "*all* Suns fans" or "Suns fans" :wink:
> 
> Actually I always respect u as a poster, I was just pissed by a couple of Suns fans who like to come here to troll.


Yes, that is the most annoying thing that happens on the board. I will say I am dissapointed in any Suns fan that comes in here (or on any board) to gloat. I will never understand the mentality of having to rub a loss in someone else's face, especially when none of us actually play for the team or has any effect on the outcome.  

Either way, good luck to the Rockets. 7-3 in their last ten games is still definitely good, especially when the Lakers appear to be sliding right now. :cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bronx43 said:


> To claim that Houston would rather have Amare is an utterly unsubstantiated claim that is trashier than the back-alley in which you congealed.


:laugh:


----------

